# Life in the Canadian Forces



## Silent21 (24 Oct 2008)

Hello All,

I just recently handed in my reference papers and high school transcript,
had my medical interview and review scheduled for Nov 6th and I was just
wondering what the process was after(assuming I pass the review) this.
Also if anyone has been recruited into Infantry or Armor Division, how much
time do you spend on a base? and how much time afterward do you get leave
to see your family?

I am looking forward to training, if anyone has recruited out of the Oshawa recruitment office
where do you take the PT?


----------



## MikeL (24 Oct 2008)

Theres no Infantry or Armour Divisions in the Canadian Army; we have a Regimental system. 


Also, search around the forums - Combat Arms section *hint hint*


----------



## whitey (24 Oct 2008)

I'm not trying to be a dick or anything but... shouldn't you have found some of this stuff before handing in you're application. I mean I'm not trying to knock you, but you're making a big decision. Pretty much everything you would want to know from BMQ to Tours have already been posted somewhere on the board.


----------

